# New to IBS



## BAC (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm really glad that I found this site. My doctor says that I might have IBS, but I'm not entirely sure, and I thought it would be helpful to share my symptoms with people experiencing this condition and get some additional insight.

A little bit about me: I'm a 20 year old college student. I'm currently finishing my third year of school while completing an internship and work-study job. I have a lot of responsibilities but I'm not super stressed and I manage my different activities very well.

Six days ago I woke up with nausea, chills and constipation. I thought it was possible that I had caught that stomach bug my sister had two days earlier, since we live together. I took two Ondansetron tablets to prevent nausea and vomiting. It causes really bad constipation, so I took some MiraLax before bed to flush me out.

This entire week I've felt constipated. I go to the bathroom at least once a day, but it's slow moving and I never feel like I've completely finished. I also have gas and bloating. I have some moderate cramping but no abdominal pain. My doctor took some blood tests that didn't show any other significant issue. I also got an X-Ray done that showed a lot of stool in my colon, though.

Yesterday, my doctor told me she thinks that I have IBS. I was really upset at the news, because I'm afraid of how this will affect my ability to lead a normal life. Just walking around feeling like I have to go the bathroom but physically can't is already affecting my mood. She gave me a fiber supplement called calcium polycarbophil to take twice daily and an antispasmodic to help with the feeling of incomplete evacuation called hyoscyamine.

Do my symptoms sound like they could definitely be IBS? If so, I would love some advice on how to better manage these symptoms, specifically the cramping and feeling of incomplete evacuation. Thanks so much. Peace and love to everyone.


----------



## un_gabo (Feb 28, 2016)

So, you say you have 7 days with symptoms and that they started after Ondansetron, but you're already dignosed wth IBS?

I guess your doctor is GI specialist and you told her about the pills?

Take care!


----------



## BAC (Mar 5, 2016)

un_gabo said:


> So, you say you have 7 days with symptoms and that they started after Ondansetron, but you're already dignosed wth IBS?
> 
> I guess your doctor is GI specialist and you told her about the pills?
> 
> Take care!


Yes I have been having symptoms for exactly seven days. It all started after I took those Ondansetron tablets. My doctor is just a primary care physician. I told her about the tablets but she didn't mention anything about those being linked with my symptoms. I have a follow-up appointment on Tuesday and I will ask her to refer me to a gastroenterologist .


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

BAC said:


> Hi everyone. I'm really glad that I found this site. My doctor says that I might have IBS, but I'm not entirely sure, and I thought it would be helpful to share my symptoms with people experiencing this condition and get some additional insight.
> 
> A little bit about me: I'm a 20 year old college student. I'm currently finishing my third year of school while completing an internship and work-study job. I have a lot of responsibilities but I'm not super stressed and I manage my different activities very well.
> 
> ...


Jus avoid high carb diet n see if there is changes, dont eat junk foods for few weeks.. If its all ok then slowly start eating with supporting digestiv foods.. Constipation is nrmal in many patient. Dont get too much stressd just avoid n restrick ur diet fr few weeks..avoid stress dont go in ibs details.


----------

